# Cycling Movies, Films, Documentaries etc.



## User (7 May 2012)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 May 2012)

Look forward to watching them all


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2012)




----------



## joanna (8 May 2012)

Belleville rendez-vous – worth a watch - a cartoon but quite quirky.


----------



## GBC (8 May 2012)

This one has been posted here previously, but is still a personal favorite.


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2012)

This has been posted before, sorry that I cannot remember who posted. It is shorter than some of the above ones.
Yes, it improves significantly after one minute.


----------



## Muddyfox (9 May 2012)

For those that enjoy a slower pace


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (14 May 2012)

Crackin' selection of films, I'll watch 'em all eventually! I did watch " The Greatest Show On Earth" on Youtube about a month ago. A superb film.


----------



## TheJDog (14 May 2012)

For fictional movies, you can't beat Breaking Away, and I even have a soft spot for American Flyers


----------



## Herzog (2 Jun 2012)

Just watched Breaking Away again. Great film, though the bit when he's truing the wheel at 23:15 had me wincing.


----------



## Theo42 (3 Jun 2012)

Some inspiring videos here. Thanks


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jun 2012)

The 1962 Tour de France...some nice colourful film here, does it look 50 years old?

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3EHJjHP6yc


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jun 2012)

The 1982 Milk Race...I love these old films!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWr4LTCpHCk


----------



## Browser (25 Jun 2012)

TheJDog said:


> For fictional movies, you can't beat Breaking Away, and I even have a soft spot for American Flyers


ISTR that American Flyers is worth watching for the speed Rae Dawn Chong changes Kevin Costners rear wheel when he punctures on the first stage of 'The Hell Of The West'.
Mind you, it's been a few years since I saw it, I'd probably watch now and think hurry up woman!


----------



## Ian Cooper (30 Jun 2012)

Are there any non-racing, non-bike-messenger documentaries or films? Has anyone made a movie about bicycle commuting?


----------



## redcard (30 Jun 2012)

User said:


> Authors@Google: Richard Moore, Ned Boulting, and Dan Friebe
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SCzfuJAyJw




Interesting vid. I really should try read more...


----------



## Boris Bajic (3 Jul 2012)

Ian Cooper said:


> Are there any non-racing, non-bike-messenger documentaries or films? Has anyone made a movie about bicycle commuting?


 
I saw an excellent documentary on this subject some years ago, made in Australia in the late 70s.

To add authenticity they'd changed the bicycles to motorcycles. In all other respects it was authenticity itself.

I forget the name of the documentary, but the main characters were known to their peers as Toe Cutter and Night Rider.

There were some police officers in it too.


----------



## al78 (3 Jul 2012)

Top gear race across London, does that count?

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/london-calling


----------



## Ethan (10 Jul 2012)

More of an advert than a cycling movie, film or documentary. But what a stunning advert it is!



cheers for putting this together too! Looks like there are some cracking things to watch on here


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jul 2012)

User said:


> Tour de Francis, (Itv/Halfords tour de france)
> http://www.youtube.com/user/OfficialHalfords
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmN4OF_6qMU



I enjoyed that, now i know what the TdF adverts are about! Don't the tour routes look eerie in the middle of winter?! Hey, and Carrera have some nice looking bikes!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2012)

Wicked fun

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLzGj10fg2g[/media]


Complete madness

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eTMDkbS0fc[media]


Dark side
http://nos.nl/video/210777-lance-armstrong-gebruikte-doping.html


----------



## Ethan (24 Jul 2012)

Had a quick look and didn't spot this one here. Apologies if I didn't look hard enough!


----------



## Michael8 (9 Aug 2012)

Other than Films and Docs does anyone now a good bike book. Going on hols soon so would like to chill out and read something decent. Bicycle Diaries By David Byrne is a recent book out any reviews on it please tell.


----------



## Michael8 (14 Aug 2012)

User said:


> *here's a link to a list of the top 50 books on cycling*
> http://www.cyclesportmag.com/features/the-greatest-50-cycling-books-of-all-time/


Thanks Irish, some good reads to pick from....


----------



## Jmenorton (21 Aug 2012)

There's a series starting sometime next week called British Cycling: Road to Glory on Sky Atlantic looks like it might be a good watch.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqNnPrxzm3g


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2012)

User said:


> Nice one, was looking for this for ages, for the life of me couldn't find it... excellent


What was it? (It has been removed!)


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2012)

User said:


> Colin, sorry it was Overcoming, I was surprised at the time it was on youtube...


Ah, okay - that's one I haven't seen yet. I'm not surprised that it was removed.

That reminds me - I have an original German copy of Höllentour ('Hell on Wheels') which I haven't watched recently. I must dig that out and give it another viewing.


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Sep 2012)

Not in keeping with many of the films already posted but has anybody seen the trailer for a new film out in cinemas now or soon based on the wacky antics of the couriers in San Francisco or somewhere like that. It's got him wot played Spiderman in it and seems to be about how cool it is to be a dickhead on a bike with no regard for their own or anyone else's safety as long as you are wearing the right gear, 
I saw the trailer and it made me soooo cross, not least because the depiction of how reckless they are is if anything watered down. 
The trailer alone can only worsen already awful attitudes towards cyclists in this country. I can only hope that people have more sense than that and it only affects peoples attitudes to couriers and hipsters but I doubt it. What else really pisses me off is that I felt strongly enough about it to comment on here thus raising my profile as the middle aged reactionary I am becoming. I'm off now to wave my walking stick at people having fun on the park and to tell anybody I can find that they are doing it wrong.


----------



## thom (6 Oct 2012)

Bikelordz :


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2012)

Danny Mac Askill, eat your heart out :



from inrngblog

love the bit on the golf course


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2012)

User said:


> That was truly amazing, you should post this as its own thread, so more can appreciate it..


I saw after it was actually - somewhere in the cafe ! 
It really is rather cool ;-)


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Oct 2012)

User said:


> That was truly amazing, you should post this as its own thread, so more can appreciate it..


 


thom said:


> I saw after it was actually - somewhere in the cafe !
> It really is rather cool ;-)


 
Yep - Here's the thread

Edit: No this must be a different (more recent) one, in Beginners. At least it's devoted to the amazing vid, though!


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Yep - Here's the thread
> 
> Edit: No this must be a different (more recent) one, in Beginners. At least it's devoted to the amazing vid, though!


ha ha ha, it's everywhere :
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-ken-block-of-cycling.115088/


----------



## Oldspice (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## Oldspice (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## thom (15 Oct 2012)

Chris & Danny

&nomobile=1


----------



## Seryth (21 Oct 2012)

Oh god this is glorious, exactly what I've been looking for! Watching them from top to bottom now - there are some that I've watched already though 

EDIT: Top video in the OP is broken due to copyright-infringement, damn.
EDIT #2: Scratch that, top four videos in the OP are broken due to copyright-infringement/removal by the users.


----------



## Seryth (22 Oct 2012)

I'm currently down on the list to Breaking Away, and although I like it so far, I've raged once - 23:40 in, he doesn't do up the quick release correctly. Grr!
*goes back to watching*


----------



## Seryth (23 Oct 2012)

Speicher said:


> This has been posted before, sorry that I cannot remember who posted. It is shorter than some of the above ones.
> Yes, it improves significantly after one minute.



I was giggling for the first couple of minutes, then I just cracked up at 2:42! Thanks for that one 

Finished watching American Flyers too, great film, I enjoyed it very much. Wasn't sure about the amounts of grunts on the climbs though - what a waste of energy!


----------



## triangles (31 Oct 2012)

Line of Sight


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0npCFw9TEnA
edit: Oops, sorry I've just seen this is a repost, the thread seems to have developed more than I realised from when I last checked, now I've got to find something else to replace it with...


----------



## Booyaa (5 Nov 2012)

triangles said:


> Line of Sight
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0npCFw9TEnA
> edit: Oops, sorry I've just seen this is a repost, the thread seems to have developed more than I realised from when I last checked, now I've got to find something else to replace it with...


That is mostly magnificent and scary as all hell at the same time! Thanks for posting, enjoyed watching that.


----------



## triangles (5 Nov 2012)

Lucas' 'about me' section of his website is a great read if you enjoyed watching it - http://www.lucasbrunelle.com/about/


----------



## Booyaa (5 Nov 2012)

triangles said:


> Lucas' 'about me' section of his website is a great read if you enjoyed watching it - http://www.lucasbrunelle.com/about/


Very good indeed. Interesting chap.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2012)

User said:


> Colin J, It's back on youtube (see above)


Cheers. I'll give that a go when I've watched the rest of the Glasgow track cycling!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2012)

There are lots of serious films on this thread. How about something frivolous:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW6KZddsry8&list=UUx1lBBJazI4g9nsNMaEAqjA&index=11


----------



## thom (12 Dec 2012)

I believe this is A Year in Yellow, the Wiggo Doc.
Although hosted on Vimeo, I did not work out the direct link.


----------



## thom (12 Dec 2012)

User said:


> did have a youtube video but it seems uploader closed channel....


yes - it would not surprise me if this gets removed too


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Dec 2012)

I am sorry but my movie is the best:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ji7z4M4PW8


SNEEK PEEK: New video coming out soon!


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2012)




----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2012)




----------



## RWright (27 Dec 2012)

I don't know if the Andy Griffith Show was show in the UK but it was huge show in the US in the early 60's. I always though it was great when I was a kid and I still do. Today I happened to think of some episodes that were centered around an Englishman cyclist that was touring the USA. His character name was Malcolm Meriweather and he was featured in 3 half hour episodes of the show over about a 4 year period. I watched them all today, I found I liked them as well today as I did when I was 6 years old. Knowing the characters makes it easier for me to watch and pick right up on, but the characters are well acted and one can pick up on what they are about very quickly.

Just though I would post link to one of them because it is about cyclist and some of the cultural differences that the show took advantage of. I could only find one on youtube that was a full length show, it was Malcolm's first appearance. The other two episodes are The Return of Malcolm Meriweather and Malcolm at the Crossroads. They are divided up into smaller sections on youtube because of the youtube timing restrictions I guess.


----------



## triangles (19 Jan 2013)

This thread has been fairly quiet recently. I don't think this has been posted here yet:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpEPeU-bdxw


(part 1 of 8)


----------



## triangles (24 Jan 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEEzN7v1z0A


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Jan 2013)

Short recap on 2012's Haute Route Alps.....


----------



## triangles (15 Feb 2013)

I stumbled upon a great cycling specific torrent site recently - www.cyclingtorrents.nl - it seems to have quite an impressive archive.

(not entirely sure what the rules are regarding mentioning torrents etc. here, please let me know if I should edit that out of my post)


----------



## thom (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2013)

Aha, I just bumped into It Ain't About Cav and came here to share the link but Thom beat me by half a day!


----------



## triangles (13 Mar 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3ZR4DDoLPU


----------



## d87francis (14 Mar 2013)

triangles said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3ZR4DDoLPU



Ha ha, did you see where they put London on the map, and Paris - no wonder they got lost? I'm hoping they got destroyed by some real cyclists along the way.

Too much Livestrong for my liking, and why did that guy claim he designed the Trek Madone?


----------



## david k (20 Feb 2014)

Some great videos here guys, anyone any new ones to add?


----------

